# Linzess?



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

Being in Canada is sometimes frustrating when new IBS drugs are released to the market, aside from a few exceptions.

I've read varying reviews on Linzess and wondering if anyone can summarize their experience in this thread? Also, does anyone have any information as to when it may be available in Canada?

Some of the reviews I read were VERY promising, however that's typically the case with several drugs that only work for a small percentage. Some went as far as calling it their miracle drug. Others say it did absolutely nothing.

Also, does anyone know if a Canadian doctor is able to write a prescription for a drug available in the US for online order? If so, I would imagine my healthcare coverage wouldn't cover the discount I typically receive on domestic meds?

As several of you may relate, I need to find a more effective treatment option for this. I can hardly do anything these days and just got through one of the worst "flare ups" that I've had in several months.


----------



## DrMom4two (May 19, 2013)

Well I have been on the drug since June 2013 and for I don' consider it a miracle drug. I have IBS-C and it has started me going again but I have pain most days from it and diarrhea some days too. I am still trying to get the IBS under control. Everyone is different as you already stated. Good Luck and hope you find relief soon.


----------



## Jennifer Embry (Sep 11, 2013)

I started taking it in July. It takes 6-8 weeks to determine if it will work for you. I do have some pain and cramping several days a week, but it is much better than it was before I was taking the Linzess.

I am meeting with a RD in a few weeks to talk about what how I can change my diet to help with the cramping and pain. My doctor said my colon is "twisty/turny" which makes the movement of some foods harder than others. I am hoping she can help with the pain and cramping.

Again, it is not a miracle drug. But it gives me relief more days than what I was using.

Good luck!


----------



## rdumas12 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey RandomGuy,

The drug Linzess is sold in Canada under the name Constella.

As far as my experience, I will try to make it short. I have suffered IBS-C (with the very rare and occasional IBS-D accident!!!). I have suffered since a child and I am 45 years old. Have had to deal with doctors treating me as if I am a mental case (or a hypochondriac) because I KNOW something is wrong but no one can diagnosis.

I lived in Canada for 6 years and was on a waiting list but because Barium enema procedure showed no indication of anything serious I was on a waiting list to see a GI and never made it to the top of the list









Through bowel accidents, severe cramping, up to 10 days without a BM (and going to the emergency room only to be treated again like a mental patient) I was up to my ears with frustration. Tried elimination diets, eating only organic/no processed, eliminated gluten then eliminated beef then eliminated dairy and meat............until I felt like there was NOTHING I could eat. Miralax and Metamucil only constipated me, senna/ dulcolax/stimulant laxatives gave me diarrhea and caused BM accidents in public places SO I don't take those. The only thing that gave me mild relief was an enema (quick, reliable and you KNOW when its gonna happen) but that didn't give me FULL elimination.

SO it is with a happy heart (and tummy) that I tell you the Linzess was a life saver for me!!!

At first I was leery because I had tried Amatiza and it gave me severe side effects of bad headaches, dizziness and confusion (AND it didn't produce bowel movements, only soft stool that I could wipe and wipe and it would just sit at the edge not coming out).

The Linzess gave me ZERO side effects. I am on 290 (the higher dose) and no diarrhea even......... My cramping has stopped, the bloating in my abdomen is gone, the fullness every time I eat has subsided and I have a regular BM in the morning.

I will say that it didn't work one day and I think that is because I didn't eat 30 minutes after I took the pill. I take it at the same time every morning with my cup of coffee, and 30 minutes later eat a healthy meal like yogurt or toast with some fruit.

Good luck









PS. One more thing. My husband is Canadian so I have a Canadian insurance that covers my medications. Even though Canada doesn't have Linzess, my insurance covers it because it was prescribed by a doctor.....


----------

